
Dementia populations are about to skyrocket globally - jonbaer
https://qz.com/1374750/dementia-populations-are-about-to-skyrocket-globally/
======
mtgx
Thanks to sugar?

[https://www.diabetes.co.uk/type3-diabetes.html](https://www.diabetes.co.uk/type3-diabetes.html)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2769828/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2769828/)

